
Cool things u can do with console API - amirbars
https://medium.com/@amir.bar.shavit/console-a-lot-more-than-just-console-log-aa21dfa738d8
======
amirbars
[https://medium.com/@amir.bar.shavit/console-a-lot-more-
than-...](https://medium.com/@amir.bar.shavit/console-a-lot-more-than-just-
console-log-
aa21dfa738d8?source=friends_link&sk=99e291a625adfe7870943959252fa460)

